# My New Love---Top Down Knitting



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

At first, I just could not even comprehend the concept of how knitting from the top down works.

The sweaters I have designed in the past called on my sewing roots, so they've featured set in sleeves.

But knitting a sweater in one piece is da bomb. 

*You can try on as you go

*You can add curves--it does not have to be boxy. Not that I'm complaining, but there's a 15" difference between my bust and waist--so if I go boxy, I go really boxy.

*You don't have a bunch of pieces you have to sew together (and maybe even misplace; )

I love top down so much that I have had to put a leash on my hat making.

The sleeves have been frogged--I want them to be billowing, but my first try was too billowy.

One thing that I have had to change is the cast off because it has to be more stretchy. The tubular cast off is a but much--so I did the K2TOG CO. Much better.

I really love textured knits--hence the yarn.
My Ma gave it to me. The needles are a voluptuous 17.

Top down rocks.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, looks great! Who says you have to use small needles, love the yarn too! :thumbup:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great yarn! That's going to be lovely when you finish it. I too love top down sweaters, so easy and when you're finished all you have to do is tuck in any loose ends. By the way what yarn is that - it's really pretty.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I discovered cardigan patterns for top down or bottom up and from that time forward I never made another sweater that had to be sewed together. 

There are so many great top down patterns out there, yet there are a few I have used that had major mistakes so gauge is really important. I had to contact two designers and one I basically corrected her pattern.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Lena...I LOVE the hat you have on in your avatar!! any other pictures of you hats?...just looked at your items on Etsy...Too cool...love the purses too!


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

Looking good! Thanks for posting this. Makes me was to give TOP DOWN KNITTING a try.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I have made both but make more bottom-up patterns that need seaming. 

It's really nice to have a sweater finished without the extra steps.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

SaChay said:


> Looking good! Thanks for posting this. Makes me was to give TOP DOWN KNITTING a try.


Give it a try you will love it. You only have two seams to sew and those are the sleeves, unless you work the sleeves in the round.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Lena...I LOVE the hat you have on in your avatar!! any other pictures of you hats?...just looked at your items on Etsy...Too cool...love the purses too!


You are too kind. I'm working on writing some patterns. I'm going to have to post more pics! Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I discovered cardigan patterns for top down or bottom up and from that time forward I never made another sweater that had to be sewed together.
> 
> There are so many great top down patterns out there, yet there are a few I have used that had major mistakes so gauge is really important. I had to contact two designers and one I basically corrected her pattern.


They should give you a commission ; )


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

SaChay said:


> Looking good! Thanks for posting this. Makes me was to give TOP DOWN KNITTING a try.


Share a pic when you do.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Great yarn! That's going to be lovely when you finish it. I too love top down sweaters, so easy and when you're finished all you have to do is tuck in any loose ends. By the way what yarn is that - it's really pretty.


My ma, who is an uber knitter, gave it to me to encourage me.
I'll ask. I will say that it's very froggable, er forgiving.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Merci.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Have done a lot of baby cardigans top down without any shaping. Shaping is a great idea, and I also love the hat and would like to see more.
Best wishes


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

What pattern is this beautiful thing...can you share it with me? [email protected]


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I always regarded 'top down' as undoable, until I read about it. 
Seems logical; you start with the neck piece, then increase for the yoke. After that it gets a bit more of a handful as you increase for the sleeves either side, then leave them on separate needles. Am I right so far?
Then it is back and front either back and forward knitting or in the round.
Have it done it? Wellll, nooo, not yet (my tag)!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I always regarded 'top down' as undoable, until I read about it. 
Seems logical; you start with the neck piece, then increase for the yoke. After that it gets a bit more of a handful as you increase for the sleeves either side, then leave them on separate needles. Am I right so far?
Then it is back and front either back and forward knitting or in the round.
Have I done it? Wellll, nooo, not yet (my tag)!


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

WOW what a looker. I am a beginner knitter but this is something think I would love to try at some point. Love the colors also. Where do you get the patterns for this method?


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

The BEST part of top down knitting......almost seamless!


----------



## mpfeifer (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful. I have never tried top down knitting, you have encouraged me to give it a try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jelver (Dec 4, 2011)

You can do "seamless" knitting from the bottom up as well on a circular needle but, when you get to adding on the sleeve stitches, you have to put the yoke "on hold" while you knit the sleeves on dp needles. I HATE to sew things up and the fewer seams I can have, the better I like it.


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice ! Beautiful ! Could see myself wearing that ~~~
Good job


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Great looking sweater!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Over thirty years ago (hahaha) I discovered "One Piece Knits that Fit" in the local public library. I was hooked immediately! Don't understand why this technique isn't more popular, it sure is simple! Have you seen any of the new books out about top down sweaters? Interweave Press has a real gem. It's at the top of my wish list when I get my next AC Moore reward certificate!


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> At first, I just could not even comprehend the concept of how knitting from the top down works.
> 
> Top down rocks.
> 
> I have not tried it..but maybe I should..do own a book about it..somewhere


----------



## kay2155 (Mar 27, 2011)

Where are you getting the patterns for top down sweaters, I sure would love to try one.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice job. I too discovered top down knitting a while ago and just love it. I am always on the look out for top down designs.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I hve not seen a top down sweater pattern in years - where are they?? I loved to do then for the obvious reasons - all knit - no sew!!
Sherry


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

JoyceinNC, do you know the name of this interweave book? I want a real good one when I invest in one. I also love top down and seamless. There is a great shrug called "Shrug This" which I make for my family. I am on my fourth one.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I love top down knitting, makes me feel like Im getting done much quicker without all of the seams.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I couldn't agree with you more. If you have any particular patterns that you love, please share.


----------



## EweWho (Feb 9, 2011)

Such a cute sweater!

I made my first top-down more than 30 years ago and LOVED it. I have many sweaters that were completed as far as the knitting goes, but never sewn together. Now I never start one unless it is top down.

Years back I found two books (I think they are Leisure Arts) for top-downs. One is for cardigans and the other is pullovers. They include all kinds of necklines and are from size 2 to size 50. I can create any kind of sweater I want in any size I want. I've never created a design of my own, and admire anyone with ability to do so.

Last year I bought the Wonderful Wallaby (a hooded sweater) that is knit in the round from the bottom up and is also multi-sized. I made several for the grandkids. I liked the pattern because of the fact that it is seamless and even the pouch is knit right into the front, no sewing!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd like the pattern too. I have heard top-down knitting is great, but haven't tried yet. You give me the incentive!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Oooh, lovely! I too, love top down knitting. There was a "Threads" book some years ago that had a top down sweater that was sort of like raglan sleeves turned sideways. So, in stripes it gives a chevron effect. Very simple to do, except for changing colors every few rows. That leaves quite a few ends to sew in. I just bought a few colors of Louisa Harding yarn for a killer price at Tuesday Morning. After Christmas! Can't wait to get started.
Thanks for sharing your picture,
Dagmar


----------



## phammitt (Oct 30, 2011)

I love the sweater but don't understand how to do this top down. I hate sewing pieces together where can I learn about top down? Sounds fantastic, sewing is what keeps me from making a lot of things especially sweaters. HELP!

Merry Christmas,
Pam


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a top down pattern? I'd love to do it with christmas almost done. gives me a project for the winter.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

I think I recognize that sweater. I made it for my daughter. She wants another and next time I'll use magic loop for the sleeves. I'm not a fan of dpns. I agree, top downs rock. I'm looking for a top down hat pattern. Thanks for the post.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Way cool! 

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## darlene-nova scotia (Dec 14, 2011)

my favourite way to add sleeves to garments,is after i have connected the shoulders, i pick up stitches for the arms around the body, as i would do for the neck line and knit down towards the wrist. that way i have no bulk at the shoulder and not a lot of stitches on my needle while i am working the sleeve.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> At first, I just could not even comprehend the concept of how knitting from the top down works.
> 
> The sweaters I have designed in the past called on my sewing roots, so they've featured set in sleeves.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. It is great for baby clothes too, as the raglan style has alot of give and more comfortable. When I knit for my daughter, it is easier as well as she has a tiny waist. Terri


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I have always wanted to try a top down sweater but am a little scared. Maybe after the holidays when things slow down I will have to try doing a children's sweater from top down. Broaden my horizons!


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

being a petite I need to try top down knitting to get a good fit. I have not tried too many garments because of the fit problems anticipated ; top down should help ! ( I hope !)


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

Could you please post the pattern ? as a petite it looks like a perfect shape for myself~~~~


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> At first, I just could not even comprehend the concept of how knitting from the top down works.
> 
> The sweaters I have designed in the past called on my sewing roots, so they've featured set in sleeves.
> 
> ...


Love the colors of the yarn. I still have to try top down.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

can you top down knit on everything?


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lion Brand free pattern "weekend retreat cardi" is a top down cotton sweater. My first top down and I will make it again. I am not good at sewing seams and by knitting the sleeves in the round instead of flat as the pattern calls out, I had about an inch at each underarm to sew. The hard part on this sweater was picking up 90+ stitches on each side of the front, but I did it! Love the sweater! lots of people have asked me for the pattern.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have not tried to down knitting. You make it sound really interesting I might give it a try.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I haven't done a top down sweater in ages, but maybe you'll give me that push.

I knit bottom up or side to side sweaters. However, I have PLENTY of sweaters that're all done, except for the sewing together.

One way I've eliminated some seams in my bottom up knitting is to pick up the sleeves at the armhole openings and knit down. Love that! Sometimes I'll knit the sleeves on circs so that I won't have to seam them when I'm done.

But I think I'll use some froggable yarn and do a top down sweater soon. You've inspired me.

Your sweater looks beautiful. And I LOVE your hat!

Hazel


----------



## lauramittler (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a top down hat recipe from Through the Loops. It works up fast and I've made 2 so far. It is a beret and you can choose how "slouchy" you want it. Go to throughtheloops.com and check it out.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

the book I own is by Barbara G. Walker.."knitting from the top down"1972..but I have spotted a more recent book ( maybe it was at the library) that might be better as surely the craft has evolved since '72.


----------



## Denise117 (May 8, 2011)

Your sweater is gorgeous! I too, love top down. Under my topics you can find my top down round yoke cardigan...they are so great for so many reasons...you can try them on as you go-make adjustments-and no sewing of seams.
Love your hat and your work!
Denise


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

kyriakoulla said:


> Have done a lot of baby cardigans top down without any shaping. Shaping is a great idea, and I also love the hat and would like to see more.
> Best wishes


Thanks much. I'm working on it.


----------



## knitpoppy (Sep 3, 2011)

Any suggestions for a good basic top down pattern to start with to learn this method? I love the idea of it and your knitting is awesome. I too love shaping boxy items and tweaking patterns to suit my mood, so I am very interested in trying this. Thanks for the post!


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. If you have any particular patterns that you love, please share.


Coming up.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Denise117 said:


> Your sweater is gorgeous! I too, love top down. Under my topics you can find my top down round yoke cardigan...they are so great for so many reasons...you can try them on as you go-make adjustments-and no sewing of seams.
> Love your hat and your work!
> Denise


Thanks. I'll have a gander. Just finding my way around. Cute doggie.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm with YOU, top-down works best for me. This is my fourth top-down sweater. Haven't blocked any of them. Hopefully someone in my knitting group will show me how to do that soon. Must learn how to make them less boxy too.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> I haven't done a top down sweater in ages, but maybe you'll give me that push.
> 
> I knit bottom up or side to side sweaters. However, I have PLENTY of sweaters that're all done, except for the sewing together.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Do post a pic when you finish.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

mmg said:


> can you top down knit on everything?


that 1972 book discusses sweaters ( various variations are detailed), skirts, pants, capes and ponchos. there are variations..ex long johns are mentioned, shorts, harem pants, culottes, knickers..oops in the back hats are also discussed. she points out that if begun at the top, instead of with the ribbing, the hat will fit better...you know how if you start the crown too soon, it is too small and if too late..too big? I think after I get shawls out of my system I should explore this. wouldn't a KAL be great to explore this?...but I am focused on shawls at this time.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

mgt44 said:


> I'm with YOU, top-down works best for me. This is my fourth top-down sweater. Haven't blocked any of them. Hopefully someone in my knitting group will show me how to do that soon. Must learn how to make them less boxy too.


Your fourth. Lovely. You go! I'm still fiddling with my first. I think it's easier to make the top down less boxy because you can try as you go.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

bty..in American speak..knickers refers to trousers that end below the knees...not to ladies underwear.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Knitting from the Top Down Resources

I see that many of my fellow KPers are thinking about dipping your toes in the Knitting from the Top Down pool.

So far I don't really have a pattern to share for my sweater. That's because I'm designing (and frogging) as I go to get it just as I want it to be. I will share when I'm finished. I'm also writing up a pattern for the hat in my avatar. My new goal in life is to be a knit designer, something I've really done since 8th grade. I've come to a supportive place.

Another reason I like going top down is because I'm 5'10" and knitting from the top down is a great way to make sure I'm covered.

As NorthernRobin mentioned, Barbara Walker is the queen of knitting from the top. She has a book called, appropriately enough, Knitting from the Top. I don't have it yet, but it's on my list, Santa ; ). I really have not been that naughty.

In the meantime, you may want to have a gander at the links below.

I've discovered that the top down method can also be used for hats and socks. The patterns below are for sweaters and they are free.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/1194.html?r=1
Kind of square--but you can add shaping because you get to try it on as you go

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-down-pullover
pretty pullover

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/topdown.guest.cfm
You can make this in any size


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

barbcarroll said:


> Could you please post the pattern ? as a petite it looks like a perfect shape for myself~~~~


I am still in the process of designing it---trying to get the sleeves just right. When I'm finished, I will post. In the meantime I have posted links to some top down patterns.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Where would I find knit patterns using the top/down method?


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

guen12, just look a couple of posts up and you'll find a few links.


----------



## phammitt (Oct 30, 2011)

Love the hoodie, would you tell me where you found the pattern for it.

Merry Christmas,
Pam


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I am knitting my first top down, how great it is.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a great link for sizing your top down sweaters:

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/topdown.guest.cfm


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

You have knit a beautiful sweater. I am inspired to give top-down knitting a try.


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

Top-down is the way to go! Get to try on and make changes as you go. I also don't like sewing together, now I don't have to!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

I love to make sweaters, but have never tried the top-down patterns. Your success is giving me some courage to branch out and try a top-down pullover. Thanks for posting the picture. It's really pretty.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Hendrika said:


> Here is a great link for sizing your top down sweaters:
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/topdown.guest.cfm


We think alike. So great minds, right. That was one of the links I posted.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I never knitted a sweater in my life before, but I joine a local charity knitting group that makes kids' sweaters and the pattern they use is a top-down raglan pullover. I didn't think I could do it, but I've got the whole body done and one sleeve is nearly complete. It was a lot simpler than I expected, and I have a second one started already. The best part is that I learned some new techniques. I tried DPNs for the first time for the sleeves, but after dropping stitches several times, I learned the Magic Loop method.

That's what I love about knitting - I learn something new every day!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nozizweoriginals....Speaking opf hats! Yours in your avatar is a real show stopper! Very cool. Joan 8060


nozizweoriginals said:


> Lilysmom567 said:
> 
> 
> > Lena...I LOVE the hat you have on in your avatar!! any other pictures of you hats?...just looked at your items on Etsy...Too cool...love the purses too!
> ...


----------



## cuddles (Jul 7, 2011)

I too would love this pattern please if possible. I have wanted to have a go at a top down garment & this would be perfect, it looks so pretty, you have done a lovely job.


----------



## maryclayton (Dec 12, 2011)

I love the concept of knitting from top down.
Where can I get a pattern to try this out.
Great work.
Mary


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

jfgbrown said:


> What pattern is this beautiful thing...can you share it with me? [email protected]


Sure would like the pattern......beautiful!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wilbo said:


> JoyceinNC, do you know the name of this interweave book? I want a real good one when I invest in one. I also love top down and seamless. There is a great shrug called "Shrug This" which I make for my family. I am on my fourth one.


I believe the title is "Top Down Knits", but please check the Interweave Press website for sure. You could order it through them, but in my town, the fabric and craft stores sell some of the Interweave books so I can use coupons and sales. Sales tax here is less than shipping charges. Interweave has so many great books, it's hard to decide where to start!

Anyone interested in this type of knitting, or anything else for that matter, should check their local public library. The older book I mentioned, "One Piece Knits" is still available through online used book sellers. It's a gem and I wouldn't be without it. Prices range from a couple of dollars to full price for brand new. Another book I wouldn't be without is "Sweater Design in Plain English" by Maggie Righetti. Found it in the public library and Barnes and Noble ordered it for me (this was before new/used books were available online). Easy explanations and instructions for designing your own, many different styles. The info can also be used to double check a pattern you want to use to make sure the adjustments you make will result in a sweater that fits.

Lots of great stuff out there - keep looking!


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

hersh said:


> jfgbrown said:
> 
> 
> > What pattern is this beautiful thing...can you share it with me? [email protected]
> ...


Thanks much. So far it's just a pattern in my head. I took the concept of top down and I've been adjusting everything from the back to the sleeves---so far I've frogged the sleeves three times--the last time because I didn't like the way the color was falling. As soon as I write something down, I'll holla. above I did post some links that have more info.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

After Christmas commitments are finished then it will be time for me to do something for myself and I just might give this a try. Great job.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been doing top down baby and toddler sweaters for years and love working on them. Lots of nice free patterns out there, too.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been doing top down baby and toddler sweaters for years and love working on them. Lots of nice free patterns out there, too.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I am very interested in top down patterns - where are they? Any suggestion would be most welcome.
Sherry


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Northernrobin said:


> the book I own is by Barbara G. Walker.."knitting from the top down"1972..but I have spotted a more recent book ( maybe it was at the library) that might be better as surely the craft has evolved since '72.


YES! I have that one too. I have the newer version. Great book,
Dagmar


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

smigdail said:


> I am very interested in top down patterns - where are they? Any suggestion would be most welcome.
> Sherry


I am also interested in top down patterns. thanks


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Google "top down knitting patterns" and you'll find dozens of patterns. Also, Amazon.com has over 2 dozen books on top down knitting, but some of them are expensive. As others have said, try your local library, the pattern search on this site, Ravelry.com, etc.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been knitting for 50 years and do everything I knit from the top down a lot easier


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> I have been knitting for 50 years and do everything I knit from the top down a lot easier


I like EASY !!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Try and Aunt B's toddler cardigan. I love it. It goes fast on #9 Needles. Just Google it and it should come up


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

I haven't tried top down knitting, but you have me convinced to give it a try.


----------



## liludegknits (Nov 24, 2011)

Top down, one piece especially rocks with such bulky yarns! I hate seaming and will change just about every pattern to one piece if I can, if I can't then I guess I don' t want it that badly. It's amazing how quickly a sweater gets done when it's mostly one piece. I also do both sleeves at the same time.


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

I would be interested in the patterns too ...that is if you share!

Thankx,

Jen


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

oh that's great when you connect with something that works ...happy knitting !!!


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Top down knitting is fantastic. I have been a fan for ages, ever since I discovered Barbara G. Walker's book "Knitting from the Top". All you need is a swatch, a tape measure, and your brain in gear! Even my numerically challenged brain can cope with the simple arithmetic required to work out shaping.

Before I stumbled on this wonder, I could ruin a really nice garment with indifferent sewing up. Now there's no sewing up, so it's all good.

You go girl!


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wonderful....I love it and am not familiar with this form of knitting. I will have to look it up!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the color, and your hat is fabulous


----------



## Pat Mitchell38 (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh, my. I just visited your shop on Etsy. I love the bags. You are soooooooooo talented! I want to begin cutting up plastic bags too. patm38in phoenix


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

Cat Brodhi's latest sock book has a really stretchy cast off. I used it on my first top down sweater.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the waist!


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I really do have to pay closer attention to the patterns I fall in love with. I have a sweater that I am finished knitting, just have to put it together, ugh! My motivation is non existent at this point.
Top down/bottom up is the ONLY way to go!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello everyone who wants a top-down pattern. Here is a simple pattern:

Everyday Toddler Hoodie

http://www.tricksyknitter.com/media/patterns/tricksypattern_44516.pdf

Also KP member Designer1234(Shirley) has a top-down baby hoodie pattern.

Check out her list of other designs including a great knit-a-long Design Your Own Cardigan, etc.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

So pretty. Wear it in good health! Check out Jeni's Surprisingly Stretchy bind off for ribbing. Easy once you get the concept, and real--l--l--y stretchy. Love the hat, too.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

To Wilbo- at interweavestore.com, look for "The Knitter's Handy Book of Top-Down Sweater Patterns: Basic Designs in Multiple Sizes and Gauges". I thought it was already out, but it is marked as pre-order. It is item @12KN02, $29.95. By all means, check the links in various posts here, and keep an eye on your local craft/sewing store that lets you use 40-50% discount coupons on books. Interweave books are great and worth the asking price, but coupons and sales at local stores are great too.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

I've just finished a top down sweater for my hubby, it was great because when he tried it on ( after I'd finished it ) he thought it would be better a little longer so I just un did the bottom and knitted some more. Try this link http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html it was really easy and the nice bit is you can make any size with any yarn with any needles. Just do some basic calculations and away you go. It also has a chart so you can figure out how much yarn you will need. So when you find that perfect yarn you can make a sweater of any size without tearing your hair out for a suitable pattern.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Joyce, BTW I ordered "One piece knits that Fit" this morning from Amazon. Thanks for describing what is in it. That's exactly what I am looking for as a basic guide to understand and create my own projects from the top down and seamless (which I love). You're great to bring this topic up this day -- very informative.

P.S. Thanks to everyone for all the links to patterns and tools to calculate sweaters. I very much appreciate all the super information. We can all be more successful with so much wonderful help .


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Have a look on Patternfish website. They have Cabin fever tpo down patterns. Not free, but very good. Shirey.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

wilbo said:


> JoyceinNC, do you know the name of this interweave book? I want a real good one when I invest in one. I also love top down and seamless. There is a great shrug called "Shrug This" which I make for my family. I am on my fourth one.


I just googled this title. It is a nice little shrug. But it is a child's size. How do you size it up or down for younger children, teens, or adults?


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is the adult version. There is no sizing, but I made this for my daughter who wears a XS/S and I made one for my granddaughter who wears a 14 which is an XL in young girls sizes:

http://www.oneskeinwonders.com/files/shrug.pdf

Now that I have found the Top Down Weekend Cardi, I am going to take mine out and use the ladies sizing on this one and remake mine. I tried to adjust the one above, but it wasn't quite right. Here is the weekend cardi: It is very, very, similiar

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/81016AD.html?noImages=


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is a top down infant sweater I have been making. I made it in size 2 and 3 needles and sock yarn and it came out to fit a 3.5lb preemie. Then I made it in DK with size 3 and 4 needles and it fit her at size 5-7lbs. My most recent incarnation was made in size 4 - 5 needles with Debbie Bliss Cashmerino yarn and I added an extra garter ridge between each button row and it is too big for my granddaughter at 8.5lbs.

This is my granddaughter's Christmas sweater complete with buttons that look like little Christmas lights. I had a lot of red yarn left and only a little bit of white so the hat is matching-sort of-with reversed colors.

The pattern can be found on Ravelry at
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-down-raglan-baby-sweater


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

That is adorable. I'll bet she's so sweet. Don't rip the one that is too big. In 3 -6 weeks she'll be able to wear it. They grow so fast. I don't know where you are, but some of our worst winter comes late February and all month in March. I bet it will fit her then. You are luck to have an infant. My youngest grand is 3. I miss them as babies. Thank's for the link.


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

Northernrobin said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > can you top down knit on everything?
> ...


There is a KAL on this site already notified starting in the New Year, I believe.
Watch out for it if you're interested.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice..... pretty color and nice design. I must try top down for my granddaughter! Thanks for the input!

Enjoy!

MaryAnn


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wilbo said:


> Thanks Joyce, BTW I ordered "One piece knits that Fit" this morning from Amazon. Thanks for describing what is in it. That's exactly what I am looking for as a basic guide to understand and create my own projects from the top down and seamless (which I love). You're great to bring this topic up this day -- very informative.
> 
> P.S. Thanks to everyone for all the links to patterns and tools to calculate sweaters. I very much appreciate all the super information. We can all be more successful with so much wonderful help .


Glad you ordered "One Piece Knits That Fit"- it's a great reference book. Top-down, bottom-up, side-to-side, knit or crochet. It's got it all. The other book I mentioned, "Sweater Design in Plain English" by Maggie Righetti has all the info you need to design or adapt your own knitted sweaters. Even includes the formulas for doing this, you just plug in the appropriate measurements of the person you are knitting for. Easy! Even has info for different figure types, men and women. Like I said, I wouldn't be without either book. Happy knitting!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey, I started a sweater about 4 years ago - it was too much for me - keeping track of the pieces, etc. Would you have an easy pattern you could share - maybe I can finally knit a sweater!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

As mentioned before, google free top down knitted sweater or better yet, Go to Ravelry, you won't regret it.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you! Sorry, I missed that before! :-D


----------



## maryclayton (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the book title. I will look it up.
Mary


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Lena,
I'm with you - top down rocks!!! Your sweater is adorable!

My gift to myself after the holidays is the Miette sweater on Ravelry. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

What is a KAL? don't understand!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

When casting off, try using a larger needle---that usually works.


nozizweoriginals said:


> At first, I just could not even comprehend the concept of how knitting from the top down works.
> 
> The sweaters I have designed in the past called on my sewing roots, so they've featured set in sleeves.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

OK, I'm convinced. Guess the next thing I do is a top-down sweater.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I think it means Knit A-Long - like everyone works on the same project.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you saingxmom for clarifying.

I want in on the KAL!


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

fabiana said:


> What is a KAL? don't understand!


KAL stands for Knit ALong. Some wonderful person leads the thread, explaining the workings of a particular pattern which has previously been decided on. Anyone who is interested can follow the thread and at the same time knit up the garment that is being discussed.
Everyone can ask questions or make suggestions to help all the 'members' achieve success in that project.
It is a great way to learn a new technique.
This new project is to be a top-down one. If you search you will find the thread. Or look up Designer1234 in the user list.


----------



## phammitt (Oct 30, 2011)

When will this start and what do I need to buy couldn't find any info on user list but am new to this and probably didn't look in the right place. Hope you are starting after the holidays I want to learn this technique and would love it if you did a top down hoodie (now I know I am asking for too much...LOL) please post more info..

Merry Christmas,
Pam


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

phammitt said:


> When will this start and what do I need to buy couldn't find any info on user list but am new to this and probably didn't look in the right place. Hope you are starting after the holidays I want to learn this technique and would love it if you did a top down hoodie (now I know I am asking for too much...LOL) please post more info..
> 
> Merry Christmas,
> Pam


I've gone back for you and found the info you want:
Designer1234 wrote "The top down sweater pattern I will be following is:
"Knitting pure and simple" neck down jacket pattern #201 which I purchased at my lys. It is also on line on the KPS site.

She intends to start early in Jan.

And if you want you can go back to see her previous KAL at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html

There is a lot to read! but the relavent bit is around page 32 or so.

Please feel free to send me a PM if I can help you more.


----------



## phammitt (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you Colorbug, I bookmarked the site and I am going yarn shopping. Can this be done on circular needles? I will definately let you know if I need help. Thanks
Merry Christmas,
Pam


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

My first love, knitting-wise, is Aran sweaters, so imagine my delight, several years ago, at finding a pattern for an Aran pullover, knit from the top down. It's actually knit with sadddle shoulders, NOT the more usual raglan design of so many top-down patterns.With the use of an 'invisible' cast-off, it's almost impossible to determine where I started and ended!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

cathie white said:


> My first love, knitting-wise, is Aran sweaters, so imagine my delight, several years ago, at finding a pattern for an Aran pullover, knit from the top down. It's actually knit with sadddle shoulders, NOT the more usual raglan design of so many top-down patterns.With the use of an 'invisible' cast-off, it's almost impossible to determine where I started and ended!


Can you direct us to that pattern by any chance. It sounds really lovely.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Try www.c2knits.com they have many really good top down projects. I have done the Zoe Cardigan it was fast, fun, and it fitted. Happy knitting.Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I knit top down . I also do sleeves in the round . No seams what a wonderful thing. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

try patterns for Zoe Cardigan. You can see picture of it under almost done in the main section. It was fun loved making it. Not seams. What more can one want. Oh yes is fit. Give it a try. www.c2knits.com Happy knitting Linda


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Also, look at c2knits Eva Sweater. Easy, cute, top down.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Unfortunately, I'm not very clever with this computer thing. I could possibly make a photocopy, and snail-mail it to you. It will take me a while to locate the pattern. I'll keep you posted.


mtalmage said:


> cathie white said:
> 
> 
> > My first love, knitting-wise, is Aran sweaters, so imagine my delight, several years ago, at finding a pattern for an Aran pullover, knit from the top down. It's actually knit with sadddle shoulders, NOT the more usual raglan design of so many top-down patterns.With the use of an 'invisible' cast-off, it's almost impossible to determine where I started and ended!
> ...


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

cathie white said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not very clever with this computer thing. I could possibly make a photocopy, and snail-mail it to you. It will take me a while to locate the pattern. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> 
> mtalmage said:
> ...


Thanks so much. Don't rush right now. I am sure you have lots to do with all the holidays.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

My New Year's resolution list WILL include tidying up my pattern collection, so I'll notify you when I've located the one in question!
In the meantime, have a wonderful holiday season.


mtalmage said:


> cathie white said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, I'm not very clever with this computer thing. I could possibly make a photocopy, and snail-mail it to you. It will take me a while to locate the pattern. I'll keep you posted.
> ...


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

cathie white said:


> My New Year's resolution list WILL include tidying up my pattern collection, so I'll notify you when I've located the one in question!
> In the meantime, have a wonderful holiday season.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. Enjoy your holidays.


----------

